# Auctions in the Malaga area



## cavalier (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone. can anyone advise me as to the whereabouts of an auction house as near to Marbella as possible who accept general items for to be auctioned I have a large batch of artists materials which I need to auction. Thanks C


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There is an auction house on Ramo y Cajal in Fuengirola but I am not sure they have another auction until September. 

You could try eBay and what about approaching the local Artists' Assn. PM me and I can give you Roger Cs contact details.


----------



## cavalier (Jun 26, 2008)

*Artists auction houses*



SteveHall said:


> There is an auction house on Ramo y Cajal in Fuengirola but I am not sure they have another auction until September.
> 
> You could try eBay and what about approaching the local Artists' Assn. PM me and I can give you Roger Cs contact details.


Thanks for your quick response Steve Im afraid Ebay is out due to the amount of material I have and because I want to sell it as a job lot the local artists association I have approached are only interested in individual quantities. My material is all from Seawhites of Brighton who are a top supplier IE the Tate etc.

My materials have a retail selling price of app. 9000.00 Euros which i will be lucky to get I am prepared to let it go at cost which is app. 6000.00 but obviousely lower if the right offer comes along that is why I am exploring the auction scene,starting with a reserve of 2000.00 Thanks Steve again for your help and will have a word with the Fuengerola auction house. Best regards Cav.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

cavalier said:


> Thanks for your quick response Steve Im afraid Ebay is out due to the amount of material I have and because I want to sell it as a job lot the local artists association I have approached are only interested in individual quantities. My material is all from Seawhites of Brighton who are a top supplier IE the Tate etc.
> 
> My materials have a retail selling price of app. 9000.00 Euros which i will be lucky to get I am prepared to let it go at cost which is app. 6000.00 but obviousely lower if the right offer comes along that is why I am exploring the auction scene,starting with a reserve of 2000.00 Thanks Steve again for your help and will have a word with the Fuengerola auction house. Best regards Cav.


Why not try an artists school? Joe Daisy Spain who are in Monda offer painting classes and may offer you something for it. The owner is Caroline Hulse FRSA and the website with contact info is joedaisyspain.com


Good luck!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Why not try Andalucian Auctions SL - Last updated 8th JULY in Campillos


----------

